# Decodificador con display 7 segmentos



## Fjogunefa (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola tengo una emergencia alguien podria ayudarme, necesito hacer una Display 7 segmentos con decodificador que marque la e f g h .. estoy algo perdida.. el Decodificador a usar es el 74LS138.. si podrian ayudarme con el diseño se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

Estas segur@ que lo tienes que hacer con LS138 ? porque ese no es el IC para manejar displays 7 segmentos!!. Quiza por eso el desespero


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 20, 2010)

claro, ademas si tu display debe mostrar solo esas 4 letras, con cualquier driver de display 7 segmentos binario de hasta 16 bits lo vas a lograr...

pues todos llegan del 0 al 9 y luego comienzan con la a, b, c, d, e, f...

por eso no entiendo el problema...utiliza live wire o algun simulador y hazlo vos mism@


----------



## Fjogunefa (Ene 20, 2010)

si en realidad lo q me mandaron fue hacer un display 7 segmentos q marque la e f g h CON DECODIFICADOR..  con lo display y contralarlo hasta ahi estoy bien.. mi problema es al conectarlo al decodificador q es de 3 a 8

Hasta ahora esto es lo que he logrado.. a ver si tienen una idea mejor y me ayudan :S 







http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/df1my387m.png.html


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

quien te puso a hacer esa cosa ???... Bueno, lo que veo mas factible es crear una red de diodos que irian conectados a los anodos/catodos del display. Estos diodos se unen todos en un punto comun (anodos o catodos... depende del tipo de display 7 segmentos que uses). Ahora ese punto comun lo comando con la salida del demux (y hay si tiene cabida el LS138). Quiza tenga que hacerlo a traves de un transistor intermedio... La idea es que cuando una salida del mux se activa, arrastre los diodos y estos a los leds del display para formar el patron deseado. Y no necesitas mas cosas. Salu2.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 21, 2010)

no es tan simple lo que le propones, es mucho mas simple con un arreglo de diodos para cada letra y listo...y en definitiva seria aun mas facil de la siguiente forma...observen la imagen:


----------



## Fjogunefa (Ene 21, 2010)

gracias por su respuestas, hoy entregado, y me han dicho q esta malo.. el profe exige el control del display por medio de un decodificador.. puedo controlar el display para q m marque lo que deseo por medio d un swich y algunas compuertas.. pero este exige el uso de un decodificador, lo que no entiendo es cual :S.. en la guia entregada en la lista de materiales aparece como decodificador el Demux el 74ls138.. por eso estoy tan confundida..


----------



## pedropeter (Ene 21, 2010)

hola lo que´pedes hacer es usar el 74 ls164 que a diferencia del 138 el 164 tiene 8 salidas y asi podrias acomodar las salidas al diplay bueno asi en lo personal se me hace mas facil


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 23, 2010)

Hola Fjogunefa

Adjunto un archivo tipo .DOC que trae una breve explicacion de el como se puede lograr tu objetivo.

Espero te sea de utilidad.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Ene 23, 2010)

hola alli te envio un archivo de circuit maker(contador de e -h) abrelo en ese programa y simulalo, quizas te sirva de ayuda. saludos


----------



## Fjogunefa (Ene 24, 2010)

muchas gracias por sus ideas son de gran ayuda montare a ver q tal.... mi segundo proyecto es un sumador-restador de 4 bits. con un bits adicional para signo, por complemento a 1... debo entregarlo en 15 dias,  cada dia el laboratorio se vuelve mas exigente.. y teoricamente no hemos visto nada de eso.. solo nos asignan proyectos y ya.. por eso se me hace tan dificil  muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Ene 24, 2010)

hola, cuando montes el proyecto por favor sube fotos o comentanos si funciono 
..... salu2


----------



## Fjogunefa (Ene 24, 2010)

ok mañana me encargare de eso


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola Fjogunefa

Me podrías decir que es: “Por complemento de 1” ? , 

Yo, Creo, sabia que al minuendo se le sumaba el “complemento de 2” del sustraendo para hacer una resta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 25, 2010)

Fjogunefa: Complemento mi post #5. Mira la imagen adjunta que ilustra la manera de obtener una 'H'. Una red de diodos se conecta a los segmentos LED del display necesarios para formar la 'H'. Los diodos se comandan con una salida del demux LS138, en este caso Y0, pero puede ser otra y se usa una compuerta inversora 7404 tipo colector abierto. Cuando las entradas del demux activan Y0 esta va a LOW y hace que la compuerta inversora se active y encienda el grupo de LEDs del display. La idea la repites para los otros caracteres que faltan y cada grupo de diodos lo conectas a otras salidas del demux. No te olvides de poner una(s) resistencia(s) limitadora(s) para proteger los leds. Qué‚ opinas ?. Salu2.

Fjogunefa: tu mensaje #11. Usa el buscador del Foro, creo que algo parecido ya aparece. Aqui no puedes abrir una consulta diferente al de los displays. Leete la norma de participacion del Foro:

*2.4* No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.

Salu2.


----------



## Fjogunefa (Feb 2, 2010)

Gracias a todo por sus ideas.. le envio la respuesta al tema.. Usando el Integrado 74Ls38
Cuya tabla es:

Entradas    Salidas            Segmentos Display
C B A       y0 y1 y2 y3         a   b   c   d 

E 000       0  1   1   1         1    0   0   1        Como los segmentos e f g son comunes en las
F 001       1  0   1   1         1    0   0   0        letras siempre deben estar encendidos (1)
G 010      1  1   0   1          1    0   1  1
H 011      1  1   1   0          0    1   1  0

Salidas

a = -y0y1y2y3 + y0-y1y2y3 + y0y1-y2y3
   = y3

b= y0y1y2-y3

c= y0y1-y2y3 + y0y1y2-y3
c= y0y1

d= -y0y1y2y3 + y0y1-y2y3
d= y1y3  

Adjunto el Diagrama Logico


----------



## al3x23 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola a todos soy nuevo aquí y espero haber podido colocar este tema en la sección adecuada
he estado aprendiendo a utilizar proteus para un proyecto que me han asignado
y he llegado a un problema en el cual me dicen que tengo que colocar un decodificador para dos displays 
la solución que he llegado es usando un multiplexor (el cual creo que es 74153)
el problema es que no tengo idea de como aplicar esto o si mi idea es correcta
si de ser así como modifico el multiplexor para ejecutar esta tarea

muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 18, 2012)

Hola al3x23

Un decodificador para dos Display’s ??
Quiere decir que el sistema será Múltiplex.

Eso se hace conectando los segmentos de todos los Display’s en paralelo. 
Todos los segmentos *a* van a la salida *a* del decodificador.
Todos los segmentos *b* van a la salida *b* del decodificador.
Todos los segmentos *c* van a la salida *c* del decodificador.
Y así sucesivamente hasta el segmento *g*.

Luego: Al decodificador se le aplican los 4 BIT’s de entrada A, B, C, D para el Display de las *Unidades* y se habilita el común de ese Display.
Luego para el Display de las *Decenas* y se habilita el común de ese Display.
Luego para el Display de las *Centenas* y se habilita el común de ese Display.
Y así sucesivamente hasta el último Display.

El 74153 que mencionas te serviría para hacer ese sistema múltiplex.
No hay que modificarle nada, inclusive no lo podrías modificar.
En lugar de darle el nombre de multiplexor hay que ponerle otro “Selector de datos” porque eso es lo que hace.
Seleccionamos uno de los BIT’s en sus entradas *X* o *Y* y lo pasamos a su salida *X* o *Y*, respectivamente, valiéndonos de las entradas de control A y B. Con *A* y *B* seleccionamos qué BIT pasar a la salida.

Este selector de datos es doble puedes seleccionar uno de los 4 BIT’s que estén en sus entradas, ya sea *1X* o *2X*.
Y ese BIT pasarlos a sus salida *1Y* o *2Y* respectivamente.
Como seleccionas un BIT de sus entradas ?? por medio de las entradas de control *A* y *B*.

*A* *B*
0 0 Seleccionas *1X0* que saldrá por *1Y* o *2X0* que saldrá por *2Y*.
0 1 Seleccionas *1X1* que saldrá por *1Y* o *2X1* que saldrá por *2Y*.
1 0 Seleccionas *1X2* que saldrá por *1Y* o *2X2* que saldrá por *2Y*.
1 1 Seleccionas *1X3* que saldrá por *1Y* o *2X3* que saldrá por *2Y*.

Pero eso ocurrirá si las entradas de control *1E* y/0 *2E* son ciertas, nivel bajo; por el pequeño circulo que aparece en esas entradas.

A ver, ve haciendo esto, en la hoja de trabajo del ISIS de Proteus coloca:
2 Display’s de 7 segmentos
1 Un paquete de 8 resistencias de 350 Ohms.
1 Decodificador de binario a BCD para 7 segmentos
4 74153
2 THUMBSWICH-BCD.
1 Contador de décadas.
1 Clock 

Conecta los Display’s al paquete de resistencias, sobrará una. Básate en el segundo párrafo de este mensaje. 
El otro lado del paquete de resistencias conéctalo a las salidas del decodificador.
En las entradas A, B, C y D del decodificador ponles una terminal INPUT y nómbralas A, B, C, D. 
Coloca 4 74153, gíralos para que el largo de su símbolo quede horizontal, *1Y* y *2Y* hacia arriba. Alinéalos horizontalmente.
Coloca el contador, el Clock y 2 THUMBSWICH-BCD. 

Déjame ver el circuito. Comprime el DSN que se genera con el ISIS y adjúntalo aquí
Si puedes visualizar, por lo que ya has hecho, cómo conectar lo demás hazlo y déjame ver el circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## al3x23 (Nov 18, 2012)

gracias por tu respuesta lo armare y pondre la foto pronto


----------



## clocko (Nov 19, 2012)

te envio un circuito que realice hace ya algun tiempo que muestra en cuatro displays con un decoder bcd talvez la idea te sirva para lo que necesitas, solo tienes que quitarle 2 displays y 1 multiplexor, te anexo una simulacion en circuit maker

checa en este tema el comentario # 4

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/multiplexaje-displays-53173/


----------



## al3x23 (Nov 23, 2012)

bueno gracias por las respuesta ya he podido multiplexar el circuito ahora ya creado el circuito no me da resultado en proteus (es un circuito alu de 4 bits) ingreso la funcion y nada aqui dejo una foto y el archivo en proteus para ver si me señanal que he echo mal ya que esta terminado al 100% (creo yo )





y aqui una foto con las funciones






aqui el archivo en proteus
http://www.mediafire.com/?hvyd8y2mdd94x9a

muchas gracias por sus opiniones


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 24, 2012)

Hola al3x23
Y Para qué esa hoja de trabajo exageradamente grande ??
Para qué es el contador 74163 ??

Tú tienes armado el circuito; puedes decirme qué resultado obtienes en las salidas F para los siguientes casos ??
Si:
S = 0, M = 1, A = 1, B = 0 Qué hay en F
S = 0, M = 0, A = 1, B = 1 Qué hay en F
S = 1, M = 1, A = 6, B = 7 Qué hay en F

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## al3x23 (Nov 24, 2012)

bueno la hoja es por que así me siento a gusto trabajando en proteus (soy novato en proteus )
el 74163 es un contador parar poder multiplexar los displays ya que el profesor quería solo un deco para dos displays

aqui dejo unas fotos de como es la idea principal del profesor para compararlo con el mio


ademas hice tus pruebas y me sale números a la velocidad de la luz  y son números salteados


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 24, 2012)

Hola al3x23

Como no se que resultados da cuando le metes ciertos datos no te puedo ayudar.

Puedes colocar a las salidas F del ALU un Display de 7 Segmentos de 4 PIN’s para verificar que resultado nos da el ALU.
Cuando lo hagas dame los resultados que te pido.
Si:
S = 0, M = 1, A = 1, B = 0 Qué hay en F
S = 0, M = 0, A = 1, B = 1 Qué hay en F
S = 1, M = 1, A = 6, B = 7 Qué hay en F

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## al3x23 (Nov 25, 2012)

gracias por sus ayuda ya he logrado terminarlo ya solo me falta que el marte me revisen 
así quedo el alu:

muchas gracias a MrCarlos,clocko


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola al3x23

Solo para cuando tengas tiempo.
Y me puedas dar el valor de las F’s 
S = 0, M = 1, A = 1, B = 0 Qué hay en F
S = 0, M = 0, A = 1, B = 1 Qué hay en F
S = 1, M = 1, A = 6, B = 7 Qué hay en F
Cuando no funcionaba tu circuito como lo mencionaste en tu mensaje #21

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhonjz (Jun 9, 2013)

Hola a todos, cómo les va. Aprovecho la temática del presente foro para hacerles una pregunta. Si utilizo un  decodificador 7448 para un display 7 segmentos bien sea de ánodo o cátodo común, ¿debo usar las resistencias respectivas para el display? Lo pregunto porque en el simulador Proteus por ejemplo no tuve necesidad de usarlas, ¿será que debo tenerlas en cuenta para el montaje físico? sin nada más, espero que tengan muchos éxitos en sus proyectos y agradezco su aclaración.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 9, 2013)

Hola jhonjz

Efectivamente, cuando se utilizan Display’s de 7 segmentos con LED’s es necesario ponerles resistencias limitadoras por segmento.
Lo mismo ocurre cuando se utilizan LED’s solamente.

Al hacer el PCB ya saldría este con los espacios y orificios para aquellas resistencias.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhonjz (Jun 10, 2013)

Excelente MrCarlos, gracias por su respuesta.


----------

